# [New Products Release] Voopoo Vinci X Mod Pod & RBA Coil



## VOOPOO (7/11/19)

Vinci X Mod Pod & RBA Coil for Vinci fam are officially released now ! 





Main Features of Vinci X Mod Pod: 
Replaceable 18650 Battery
Max 70W Power Output
2-week Usage Record Display
Dual Airflow System ， Eliquid & Nicsalt compatible 
Innovative Leakage-proof Metal Holder

More details on https://www.voopoo.com/vinci-x

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Largo (8/11/19)




----------

